# Dxr3 working, but why DVD so slow on Gento VS Mandrake?

## strife

DVD playback was fine on Mandrake, but under Gentoo it stalls every couple of seconds for .2-.5 seconds.  The audio gets out of sync quickly and becomes very noticeable in half a minute or so and gets worse.

In both cases it was using Mplayer and the TV Out on the Dxr3 with the dxr3 patch installed.

Could it be that I'm using a kernel with pre-emptive option turned on?

I don't think it is a DMA issue with the drive, that gets out at least 5MB/sec on the 64MB test (second that is always slower) and it is with all DVDs..

Under Mandrake I didn't have any problems, and yes  vo= dxr3  and ao is the em_  device.

----------

## klieber

It certainly can't hurt to make sure DMA is enabled.  I know I was experiencing the exact same problems you described.  DMA solved most of them and the --cache option in mplayer solved the remaining ones.

--kurt

----------

## jtmace

whoa whoa whoa...  on the DXR3's DMA absolutely has to be turned OFF...  

or at least thats my experience..  I have the manual at the house that says it needs DMA off, I've been searching Creative.com for info, but their site really sucks..    

hell its worth a shot..  just use hdparm to disable it

----------

## klieber

 *jtmace wrote:*   

> whoa whoa whoa...  on the DXR3's DMA absolutely has to be turned OFF...  

 

The DXR3 is a decoder card -- why the hell would it care if DMA is enabled on the hard drive or DVD drive?  It can't handle that much data?

--kurt

----------

## wildcard

How did you get your dxr3 working.  I haven't been able to get mine wokring at all.

----------

